# Christmas is coming!!!!



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I know its a bit early to be thinking about Christmas but I like to be organised. 

So have you got any ideas of what to get the fluffy long eared babies?

Lets see, your bunnies christmas lists! :thumbup1:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

i may have been to the pet warehouse and may have already bought stuff............but i reckon a wicker treat ball or two could still be added! :thumbup1:


----------



## Emma1985billy (Nov 6, 2013)

I have got a cat advent calendar for Billy, not sure if they do a rabbit one, maybe a bit of carrot behind each door! X


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sounds good!! 

My 2 have had a new water bowl already and I have an old bed side table im going to convert into a snuggle box for them both.

Im thinking I might have to order some more chewy treats for them.


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

An none of you is knitting scarfs, gloves and boots? 

Guess that's the thing ours would need the most.

Funny to read what I stopped doing since I was a teenager because I thought that's going far a bit beyond common sense and reduced to some special treats they didn't get very often.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It feels like my bunnies have a Christmas or birthday all the time hahahha
Free pay day I use gets them nice treats like chewy balls, etc 
I may need to get them some tunnels for Christmas and maybe extra run for hodge.
I said loudly this year that I am fed up with commercial Christmas and if it won't be proper Xmas I am not going to take a part. No presents-maybe only for kids as they enjoy that but than they learn all bad habits.
I remember Xmas when I was kid -we have had dinner at 6.30pm on Christmas Eve (as this is when we celebrate in Poland) than kids would open presets and all of us after that we sat down and sung carols and at midnight we all went to church for a mass -came home around 1.30am had something hit to eat -sit down and talk a bit and than all of us went to beds.
Now Christmas are presents presents and presents.
I told openly that I am not part if that as Richard' nices and nephews don't even know what Christmas mean -it is pointless to me !

But I still make a presents for my bunnies

Oh and always (kids) waited for animals to speak as it was one magical night a year (midnight at Christmas Eve) when animals would talk like human just for a minute.


----------



## ButterflyLordette (Nov 3, 2013)

Im getting my boy some more tunnels and tubes to hide in  Maybe some more treats... new toys... a cover for the run...


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I love the thought of animals being able to speak for one minute and you waiting for it Funky  that's made me start my day with a smile. Christmas still is special to me, but i sing in a church choir so that helps lol. But I agree, with a lot of people it's just spend spend spend. Very sad.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I used to feel it extremely important to buy Christmas presents for the pets. I don't feel that way now. All my pets have everything they need and I buy treats and toys on a weekly basis. Christmas day will not be an exception they will get toys and treats.

What I mean is I won't be buying Pet Christmas Stockings, my lot aren't keen on the some of the treats that are included, and the toy tends to be poor. A bit like lucky bags when we were kids.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I know my 2 get things all the time I just like them to have something. They also get xmas dinner. As do all the other animals. 

I do agree though a lot of people have forgotten what xmas is all about. Its really the only time all my family gets together so that also makes it special for me. Though I think im the only one in the family that likes xmas!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

LouLatch said:


> I know my 2 get things all the time I just like them to have something. They also get xmas dinner. As do all the other animals.
> 
> I do agree though a lot of people have forgotten what xmas is all about. Its really the only time all my family gets together so that also makes it special for me. Though I think im the only one in the family that likes xmas!


Christmas day the dog gets christmas dinner (minus the onions), the cats get red salmon, the John West boneless and skinless - probably pointless for the cats but I only give my lot what I would eat myself.

Barney our rabbit always gets a salad bowl from [email protected] and a packet of flavourful hay, that I would only normally get every now and again. We now have Betty so she will get the same. ie one fruit one and one vegetable one.

I suppose I do make an effort but not to the degree I used to.

Last year my boss gave me a £75 gift voucher for [email protected] That was absolutely fabulous.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine are loving the pet cardboard castle I got them
Really not sure how to top that for Xmas!


----------



## Burtsmum (Oct 23, 2013)

Have any of you been on this site? It's for rabbits too :wink5:
CHINCHILLAS 2 SHOP

This is my rabbits advent .....he will have a fenugreek crunchy behind each number :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> It feels like my bunnies have a Christmas or birthday all the time hahahha
> Free pay day I use gets them nice treats like chewy balls, etc
> I may need to get them some tunnels for Christmas and maybe extra run for hodge.
> I said loudly this year that I am fed up with commercial Christmas and if it won't be proper Xmas I am not going to take a part. No presents-maybe only for kids as they enjoy that but than they learn all bad habits.
> ...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Funky said:
> 
> 
> > It feels like my bunnies have a Christmas or birthday all the time hahahha
> ...


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

i will be buying pepper plenty of treats and toys <3 havent decided what yet though.
the dogs get biscuits wrapped up every year and a few new toys. i've found one of my clients at work dispach dog food/treats all organic and home made so might give them a go. split the cost with my father in law and all our dogs can share a couple of bags. will cover them for a while


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Summersky said:
> 
> 
> > I would like to think that they will tell me that they love me and they are happy that I am there mummy
> ...


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have their new set up lol, I think that will do them. Im already at almost £600 spent on it so far (and its not even up, that's for supplies) whoops!
They will have their SS present to open, and I'll probably get them a few treats.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

My lot gets spoilt every day. They are well fed and loved and get lovely chews etc. So I might buy a couple of carrot trees and tunnels for them for them for Christmas. 
Heidi, like you, my Pickles and Amos are finally getting the home I have been trying to get done for about a year and half. I was diddled out of £300 from a guy who started the extension of their shed and runs. So I have a guy coming in another 2 week to actually get this work done and finally they will have the home I want to to have 
Jacqui


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Last year I got for funky and Stuart -castle! As soon as I have seen it i knew lord has to have it
I probably get some tunnels for my bunnies-at that moment they have cardboard tubes to chew on and not all of them are that bother.
I may get Sky a cat litter tray ( Hooded Cat Litter Tray by Comfy Cat | Pets at Home ) like the one in link but hopefully bigger. She is digger and she loves chew stuff (at thy moment sofa and wall) fill in with shredded paper and that hopefully keep her occupied! Omg I said that bit of funky spirit went into her-she runs and follow me, come in and lay next to me legs but she in some points is bad temper!

For bunnies in the garage I would like to do some set ups so they have more fun-like shelves, ladders, etc -also do something in utility to separate bit of room so buns from garage can again start coming through cat flap!

Finally I will get them some treats (they love chewy balls).

I usually go to shop an spend on them lots of money but go to get something for myself and think that £20 for a dress is too much so I wait when is on sale! For them sale is nt necessary because I still get them things-new beds, blankes, toys, etc. -dont we problem to spend on them twice what te dress is


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

My buns are spoilt rotten all of the time anyway, I'm sure they eat better then I do,! I want to get them something worthwhile though. For when I'm not there to let them out and they are in there cage, I was thinking of attaching some sort of run/play area to their cage but being indoors it's proving tricky! X


----------

